# Mowing across America for VictoryJunction Gang.



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Just heard about this in a forum and thought it was a good place to stick it here. See the attachment.


http://www.mowforvictorytour.com/


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks very interesting...sponsered and route is set...Those Petty's will do anything that involves gasoline engines....


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The Petty's will also do anything that will help children, They have my utmost respect and GO WIN SOME RACES IN THE PETTY CHARGER'S


----------

